# We need to circle the wagons for a 2-Cool icon.



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

My friends, my brothers and sisters. I come to you now to ask you to circle the wagons for one of our core members. His contribution to to 2-Cool from the first is immeasurable. He has always been generous with his time and talents,hwhether with a guitar or a table saw when needed to help others including me. He's always been there to support us whether the need was to help one of us that was sick or hurt or needed a new job or repairs on a vehicle of house or to offer words of solace and comfort in times of sorrow. Or just for pleasant supportive friendship or companionship.

Rick, Cool Change, Forester and I have been good friends since we met at an early Texas City Dike gathering some 13 or 14 years ago. In the years since he and I have shipped out aboard the Dolphin Hunter with Cap't (Farmer Jim) Jim Reynolds, we've partied together, fished together, we've jammed together faced some of life's less pleasant situations together and in all that time I've come to love him like a brother for his good humor, his devotion to family and friends, his gentle nature and his generous heart. I don't know a better man. I'm sure many of you care about him as much as I do and I'm counting on you all to do what you can to help him now in his hour of desperate need.

I'm not going to sugar coat this now because there isn't time. He is catastrophically ill and he has no insurance and no job and no income. His medical needs are costly and if he can't get some help and get it right now it could be too late. 

I think there are two ways we can go about this. I don't have the organizational skill needed to be of much use for this part but I've been in contact with Guy Nichols (Hooked Up) and Wendi Barnett (Miss Dixie) and both are committed to helping how best they can.

The first thing we need is to get Rick the medical care he needs RIGHT NOW. Miss Dixie will post up tomorrow and I believe she will be the "Bank" for this part like she's done in the past for the super bowl funds. Anyway she can give the directions/instructions as to how to handle donations. But this is only the first step. We need something to get the wheels of assistance rolling ASAP. I can't stress the need for haste too much. He has been in pretty bad shape for a while and needs medical care NOW.

What I'd like to see for some long term help for him is something on the order of what I witnessed here for Capt' Jeff Neu. That was incredible. I firmly believe that our brother, after all he has contributed to this family, deserves just that kind of an outpouring of our love.

Prayers and well wishes are very important and please PLEASE please keep them coming. But the hard cold truth is that he needs us now in a much more direct way. I implore you all to help in what ever way and to what ever extent you can. If you are in telephone or E-mail contact with any of his other friends I ask you to reach out and see if they can help us to help this good man.

Again I apologize for coming at y'all so bluntly like this but there just isn't time to go about it any other way. God bless you all for any help you can provide.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I will help something, somehow but tonight I can offer my thoughts and Prayers.

Rick is a good man


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm in. Coolchange (Rick) is as good a guy as will ever be. Get it going Jack.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm in too. None better than Rick out there!


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

I will help too... And sending prayers.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

not clear on what type of medical care he needs but I assume he has checked all options? There are a number of options available for care and assistance. There are Federally Qualified Health Clinics around if he is needing primary care. In addition under the ACA now in place he can apply for medical insurance with no pre existing conditions - so if he were to get coverage it may be more beneficial to help him pay monthly premiums and deductible - just a thought - I do not know him but sounds like a great person


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

While I am no fan of Obamacare, but why did he not sign up? We can help out some but he needs to take the first step and get insurance.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I am sure that the ACA will be looked into. However, with no job and no income at the moment....I doubt Rick could even pay the premium.

If anyone would like to donate via PayPal: [email protected]

Please include your handle somewhere so I can keep the spreadsheet up to date.

If you would like to snail mail a check, PM me for the address.

There will be a type of fundraiser in the near future, but it takes time to pull something like that together. Rick needs immediate help.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Jack, 
I'll be glad to contribute to a fund, but if Rick needs care now, take him to an emergency room. We can raise some money, but that is a short-term response to a long term problem.
Wendi,
ACA premiums are subsidized, and like grayson said it will be more cost effective to pay the premiums than attempt to pay his medical bills.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Done.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Can we make this a "sticky" or whatever you call it, so it will stay at the top?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I'm in to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

not much but done to paypal and prayers sent for rick!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've known Rick for a long time...I'm in.

TH


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Sent to missdixie paypal.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> I've known Rick for a long time...I'm in.
> 
> TH


I'm in as well. Rick is salt of the earth type of good guy.

PP sent


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

*Count me in*

Please let me know how I may help. Rick is a really good guy and my thoughts are with him now. I don't know the ACA in and out by any means. But, could he possibly sign up and the donations pay the premiums?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Done I agree Rick is one of the best. I only wish I could do more. With no job and no income I bet he could also use the money for other things too.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Couple bucks inbound Wendi! Thanks


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'm in.. Rick is one of the 'good guys'... Think he should be taken to some emergency facility NOW... Payment on the spot is no option there and there must be one somewhere near Magnolia..


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

So sad to hear it. Rick is one of a kind. The nicest guy you would ever have the pleasure to meet. He can also pick a mean gee-tar!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Rick is one of the many trusted friends I have had the pleasure of knowing from the old yeller board.
Had many great times with Rick. You know I am in.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

PayPal sent.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

I've known Rick and his family for over 30 years. Great people. Will be sending help. Would also donate a fishing trip for auction if needed.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

PayPal sent. Get better Rick.


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

PayPal sent


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I would suggest someone check into filing for SSI and possibly SSDI for him. Unless laws have changed, you do not have to be an attorney to represent some one. SSI won't be much, and net worth may disqualify, but at least should be explored. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

SlickWillie said:


> I would suggest someone check into filing for SSI and possibly SSDI for him. Unless laws have changed, you do not have to be an attorney to represent some one. SSI won't be much, and net worth may disqualify, but at least should be explored.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While I know the above is true I feel the need to stress the *URGENCY *in this particular case. I speak with Rick via phone pretty much on a daily basis. Those of us that want to help really need to understand that we need to get him some help going *YESTERDAY. *If we start acting *NOW, *we can make a *HUGE *difference. If we wait for government programs, charities, etc. it *WILL *be too late. Yes, it is really that serious. Thanks from the bottom of my heart to all the 2coolers who know this and are already stepping up to the plate. All the best and Tight Lines, Guy


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

We will help too. Rick is a great man and we are happy to call him one of our very good friends. Rex and I will be saying a special prayer for our friend tonight! Thanks Walkin' Jack for posting this.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

PayPal has been received from:

Mark454
Roundman
Bobby
Brew
Hullahopper
Tortuga
TXShooter
Phins
Belinda
Richard E. (no handle given)
Josh L. (no handle given)

Thanks to all. Bank is sitting at $916. Several have PM'ed for my address and will be sending checks.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Paypal sent... best wishes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

pay pal and prayers sent,,sorry couldnt be more


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Pics of Rick aka "Coolchange"*

Just a few I dredged out of my laptop.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I went out to the shop this morning and looked around and decided I would try to make a pen I had this one started. I will put this up for auction. It may be the last pen I ever make. My blood pressure went way up before I got it done. I thought I was going to have to go to the emergency room. Wendy can decide when to end the auction. All she has to do is tell me who won when they have paid and they can send me a address to ship too.

Sorry about the bad picture. Made with phone.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Dont know Rick ,but Im in......Praying that it helps


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Count me in, I'll do what I can do.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*







FYI, Hooked Up is in more direct contact with Rick than I am. He has requested that all inquiries about the particulars of Rick's medical issues be directed to him. Thank You. *


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

well, whoever ask that question about how to paypal without a fee that was deleted, lol 
only thing i think is instant transfer from your bank doesnt get fees, otherwise you pay or the recipient pays i think, mine was instant and didnt charge me a fee because my bank account is linked to paypal


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Paypal sent, get well soon Rick!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I know not this gentleman but I see enough good folks of 2cool to rally for him I have committed to help as well.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Miss penny....I just sent you a PM

frank n texas


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

I have been gone but will get paypal sent early in the morning. They just don't come any better than Rick. Through the years I have seen him work, donate, and give to many of us that needed help. Thank you all for coming together for him. rosesm

Many prayers and lots of love,
Trudy


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

roundman said:


> well, whoever ask that question about how to paypal without a fee that was deleted, lol
> only thing i think is instant transfer from your bank doesnt get fees, otherwise you pay or the recipient pays i think, mine was instant and didnt charge me a fee because my bank account is linked to paypal


when you send paypal, click on "I'm sending money to family and friends"

there is generally no fee for that.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> when you send paypal, click on "I'm sending money to family and friends"
> 
> there is generally no fee for that.


Still Charged me. But not enough to keep me from donating.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Still Charged me. But not enough to keep me from donating.


My understanding is that the 'free' part is when your PP account is linked to your bank account...and not a credit card... I could be mistaken..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's how it works for me Mr. Jim.

TH


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Gotta LOVE 2cool!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I just hung up with Mont, BillyStyx, and Badhabit and they are all on board with this. Billy has agreed to build a custom rod and auction it here on this "sticky". Just doesn't get much better than THAT! Thanks Billy! Mont suggested that the Texas City Dike Gathering be dedicated to raising funds for Coolchange. *AWESOME! *Badhabit is working on cooking some of his world famous Bar B Que and selling plates, sandwiches, etc. at the gathering. How cool is THAT??!!! I'm still looking for ideas so don't be shy about shooting me a PM or calling me. This truly "is" the 2cool I remember! Oh;...........Any of our 2cool bands / musicians want to get on board and play at the gathering? Rick aka "Coolchange" has ALWAYS been there for us. Let's show him we are here for him now. Thanks to ALL the members who are donating and working so hard behind the scenes to help keep Brother Rick alive and healthy again. Y'all truly ROCK!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Man I'm gettin' all choked up. I just don't have the words to express my love and admiration for this family. As the years pass by the more and more I fully believe that in every possible way except blood we ARE a family and a **** good one at that! 

So many of our family members have passed and we didn't have the chance to try to help them; David Legate, Ed Olsen, Steve Mountain and his wife Debbie, Jim (Aqua Pos) Posway and others. As tragic as that is it fills my heart that we now have the chance to help Rick and see to some of his needs. In a way it is a consolation for the lost opportunities of some of those that we lost without being able to help. 

I hope we can keep the enthusiasm going and keep folks excited about helping out. 

WENDI: Our check is in the mail. I didn't get it in in time before the 12:30 pick up but it DID go out with the 2:00 pick up. You may not get it tomorrow but you should get it by Monday. hopinghopinghoping.

Guy, Mont, BillyStix, Badhabit. Thank y'all for steppinn' up in such a big way. It's generous, thoughtful, big hearted people like you that help me restore my faith in humanity!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm in for whatever is needed. Let me know. Get better, Rick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Pay Pal sent. Come on everyone. Rick is a great guy and needs us now. He has given so much to so many over the years, so let's show him it was appreciated. Even if you don't know Rick personally we guarantee that 100% of your donation goes straight to the cause. If everyone that reads this sends just a little it will add up fast. Let's all show that 2Cool spirit that makes us who we are!!!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Thanks to all who have sent funds via PayPal. The bank is climbing rapidly and now sitting at over $2300.

PayPal received from:
POC Fishing Gal
**** Chaser
Trouthunter
Big Barr
Boom goon
Portalto
agonzales1981
Ralph7
Kenny
Baffin Bay Rod and Gun
Grayfish
Backlasher
Allicat
WillieP
Fishnut
Activescrape
Rick N. (no handle given)
Stephen K. (no handle given)
workfromhomewithdon (email addy)


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Wendi, can you confirm you received my PayPal? I'm in a campground with terrible wifi signal on my phone and it timed out on me multiple times while trying to send funds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Yes, Jeff...I got it. Thanks so much for your generosity.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

No problem, Wendi. Glad to help. Let me know if more is needed. PM sent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

I'll donate the labor and build an 8 man oak poker table for an auction if somebody/a few folks can cover the cost of materials which is $300 and get it to me beforehand so I can buy the stuff. They have brought in as much as $1200 in previous auctions/benefits. It takes me about a week to build one. I'd cover the materials too but I simply can't do it in my financial situation. Get better soon Rick.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Wendi you should be seeing something from me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Rick, that's a generous offer! I'll cover your costs. Do you have a PayPal account? If not, maybe I can send the $300 to Wendi and she can get it to you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Awesome Shaddy... I know Bimini Twisted will make a helluva product to auction...


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I made a call tonight to get the story on what is taking place and I was informed that YEARS ago, I met Rick...Sadly, I will admit, I dont remember the introduction but after learning about who this guy is and what part he has in making 2cool what it is, I am DUMBFOUNDED that people are using credit cards, nearly maxed out to just get medicine that he needs because there isnt enough funds to get him life saving meds.

As I understand it, 2cool would NOT be the place and the "enigma" that it is today without Rick.

Because of this site (and because of Ricks contribution) there have been literally THOUSANDS of people who have been touched, helped, assisted and cared for in hard times (and that is just from my experience here)...Now one of the creators of this "magic" we call 2cool is in need.

I am digging deep, and I am willing to do whatever is asked of me to assist this ICON in his dire time of need.... I hope that this family of 2cool understands the sense of *urgency* needed right now and digs deep as well.

Rick is in need of vital meds and cant afford those right now and I KNOW this group here has it within them to make sure he has NO NEED for funds to make that happen. 
I have been involved with a TON of people that help people and I have NEVER been as touched by people as I have been here at 2cool.... I hope we all, even if its 1.00, will take the time to send a little help to someone who has made a monumental impact on all of us, this community, and people that dont have a CLUE what 2cool even is...

Such a great group of people here and I am PROUD to be a part of it...Lets all make sure we show UP for Rick!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I also have to say that after reading through this thread... I am STILL amazed at how great the people here are....I can say, I sure love this group of people that most I have never met personally!

Many times, the people here have restored my faith in people! 

Thank you all!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I am going to donate one of my pens to auction off. I am reviewing things here to see what I have, I want it to be special so I'm torn between making one and using it or just offering to build a winner a custom as they want it pen.

This is one of my personal pens. It's a large Rhodium plated two piece that uses the Schmidt Roller balls. There are over 150 feathers applied by hand on this pen body then cast in clear resin under pressure so there are no air bubbles. Light cuts then wet sanded to 20,000 MM. I can take other pictures if requested, this just happens to be a photo I had on hand.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

A donor that wishes to remain anonymous has already been in touch with me and has offered to cover the cost of the materials. Thanks, you know who.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful pen bill. Thanks for the donation.

PayPal received from: Calmday and bzrk180. Thanks guys.

Thank you to the anonymous donor for the materials for the poker table to be handcrafted by bimini twisted and offered up when the auction starts. 

I will be out of town all day today and most of the day tomorrow. I will check back in tomorrow evening.

I did use $265 to pay for Rick's medication at the pharmacy yesterday and will use another $300 for his treatment on Monday. Without all of you, he would not have it right now. Thanks again to everyone for the prayers and the donations.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

I agree with Wendi, that's a gorgeous pen Bill. Nice work.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

A FaceBook "Event" page is being put together and should go public around the first of the week once we get all the information we want and hopefully we get a lot more people to help out our friend Rick.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Thats a great idea about the FaceBook page. That could realy take off.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Paypal sent Wendi...get well soon Rick!


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm in for a couple of custom built crab traps. Somebody help me make it a sticky...

Thanks, Glenn


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Check was sent out yesterday. I could tell Rick had a huge heart the first time I met him. He is a wonderful man and a very dear friend. He deserves our help because I know if the tables were reversed he would be the first person holding out his hand to help us!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

What a great group of guys/gals, it's really a privilege to be part of 2cool!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I have just read this. Have been off of the board for some time except for Weekend music. 

Rick is one of the best guys I have ever met. Period. He, along with a long list of folks on this thread, helped me and others when we put together TOBA, Texas Open Beaches Advocates, about 12 years ago.

Wendi, you will have a PayPal donation from me today, or Monday if I can't remember my signon stuff.

Please let me know what else I can do to help.

Tom


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

The FaceBook Event page just went public so hopefully some of the FaceBooker's on 2Cool will see it and share it.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Here is the link to the Facebook page Willie and Wendi started;
https://www.facebook.com/events/1448168552084969/1448729958695495/?notif_t=plan_mall_activity


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

PayPal has been received by:
Mont
Flat Out Fishin
Thomas B.
Debra R.
POC Fishin' Gal
Schmitty
Dabear
Specklecatcher
Billphish

Checks received from:
Walkin' Jack
BlackJack224
Vitamin Sean/Mrs. Vitamin Sea

Bank is over $4400 right now.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Folks, this is literally a life or death kind of situation for one of our originals. Rick has always been there for others. Let's pay it back in spades for him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Wendi,

I just sent you a PayPal. Please return my email. I haven't been on in awhile and I decided to check-out 2Cool... and I thought, My God! I too am one of the "originals." Rick and I go way back. He and Rusted Hooks gave me my yellow 2Cool zip-up wind breaker many moons ago in Aransas Pass. My God. CF?


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

John sent you a PM...

PayPal received from
ComeFrom?
MT Stringer


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Like a lot of folks I don't get around here much anymore. But this is worth finding some time for. We'll be there. I will try my best to find some time to build some rods to donate.


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

Wendi, please confirm my paypal was received. It was acting weird on my bank account so I switched to Credit Card and I think it went through.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sent


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Paypal received from:
ACFixer
Hotrod

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Okay, folks. Let's pony up.

When we started TOBA in 2002 to fight Galveston's efforts to close more and more beach to vehicles for the sake of large land owner and beach front home owners, 2coolers sponsored a fund raiser that netted TOBA over $20K for the fight.

Rick was a big part of that effort. It is now time that we all pull together to give some support to Rick. If you can donate anything for a raffle or auction, it will be greatly appreciated. If you can donate $5 or $10, it will be received with a great big THANK YOU.

We now have over 65,000 members. We should be able to generate enough funds to get Rick through this very serious medical emergency.

GY


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Bank is over $4400 right now.


ROCK THE HAIL ON!! Way to go 2coolers...WAY TO GO!!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Could you check again. Something from me should have shown up in your PP account. 


Miss Dixie said:


> PayPal has been received by:
> Mont
> Flat Out Fishin
> Thomas B.
> ...


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Calmday said:


> Could you check again. Something from me should have shown up in your PP account.


 Check post #64... She got it bro..


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

bzrk180 said:


> ROCK THE HAIL ON!! Way to go 2coolers...WAY TO GO!!


I should have updated the bank. It now stands at a little over $5500


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Badhabit said:


> Check post #64... She got it bro..


Thanks buddy. I guess I'm getting slow in my old age.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Okay, folks. Let's pony up.
> 
> When we started TOBA in 2002 to fight Galveston's efforts to close more and more beach to vehicles for the sake of large land owner and beach front home owners, 2coolers sponsored a fund raiser that netted TOBA over $20K for the fight.
> 
> ...


Your name on top of one of the auction items would certainly set a good example!


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

Miss Dixie said:


> I should have updated the bank. It now stands at a little over $5500


That's a great start! Now let's see where we can take it.

Yesterday I sent $500.00 via PayPal, if someone could match that everyday this week we could almost hit $10,000.00 before the auctions close.

The people of 2cool are amazing. I have met some great folks from this site and I'm always amazed at the prayers and good word from people on here.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Your name on top of one of the auction items would certainly set a good example!


Just FYI...Not Being a Smart Arse...Just Encouraging Some Bidding...Play On :walkingsm


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

State Vet and Mrs. State Vet...got your PP.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Paypal sent miss dixie!

Brian


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> State Vet and Mrs. State Vet...got your PP.


Thanks for being the bank, Wendi. It is greatly appreciated.
Mike


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks for being the bank, Wendi. It is greatly appreciated.
> Mike


Sandra and I want to say Thanks!, too. CF?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks for being the bank, Wendi. It is greatly appreciated.
> Mike


Me also, THANKS!!!!!


----------



## set_the_hook87 (Dec 6, 2010)

Who do we contact about putting something up for bid? I dot have an item but do have a small seasonal business hanging Christmas lights that I wouldn't mind putting up for auction, God has blessed me so much and its the least I could do to help out...

If you guys could point me in the right direction that would be great!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm on it


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Checks received from:
Texas T
Coachlaw

Cash donation received by:
Charlie

Thanks!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Paypal sent and my prayers


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Walkin' Jack. I must have missed the Pay Pal link. I have no more donated trips left, but I can certainly 'cool change' something his direction . Can you please repost the account? 

Hey y'all, a brother needs a little help. Let's do that...


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

McTrout said:


> Walkin' Jack. I must have missed the Pay Pal link. I have no more donated trips left, but I can certainly 'cool change' something his direction . Can you please repost the account?
> 
> Hey y'all, a brother needs a little help. Let's do that...


PayPal is: [email protected]


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Checks received from:
Eric B in Aransas Pass (not sure of handle)
Ed and Jamie B from Brazoria (not sure of handle)

Hooked Up and Walkin' Jack delivered the first part of the funds to Rick today in person. PayPal and check donations are still being accepted. Total received is a little over 6K (the spreadsheet is on my work computer and I'm at home). 

Thanks 2Cool! Y'all are awesome.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> Checks received from:
> Eric B in Aransas Pass (not sure of handle)
> Ed and Jamie B from Brazoria (not sure of handle)
> 
> ...


Wonderful.
How much was delivered today to Rick?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Miss Dixie said:


> Checks received from:
> Eric B in Aransas Pass (not sure of handle)
> Ed and Jamie B from Brazoria (not sure of handle)
> 
> ...


wow!!:doowapsta:brew::texasflag


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> Checks received from:
> Eric B in Aransas Pass (not sure of handle)
> Ed and Jamie B from Brazoria (not sure of handle)
> 
> ...


That is outstanding. Good work gang.


----------



## Root Canal (Feb 21, 2014)

I am a new member here. "Coachlaw" from 
(West End Anglers) put up a Thread and a link.

Money Sent Pay Pal.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Wendi
Another Paypal inbound


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Root Canal said:


> I am a new member here. "Coachlaw" from
> (West End Anglers) put up a Thread and a link.
> 
> Money Sent Pay Pal.


Great to have ya aboard. Thank you very much for the donation


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

PayPal received from:
stargazer
jigster
Root Canal

Thanks guys!


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Howdy! Haven't been on in a while, but heard Rick needed help, so came a runnin'. Let me know what I can do.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

Done.


----------

